# New website promoting nature photography workshops



## johnembrace (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi

This is our new website promoting our nature photography workshops in London and competitions, which I run for not for profit company Embrace Cooperation Ltd. 
Photography  Embrace Workshops

John


----------

